# Photography for a Sorority



## iflynething (Dec 7, 2009)

A girl I work with is part of a sorority and asked me to do the photography. I asked what it would be of, when, etc. 

I'm just going to quote her and our conversation:
She asked basically if I would photograph their sorority around Valentine's Day and my response was:
"I have an even photography pricing sheet. Does it need to go through someone for approval? What for, how long and what of?

Her: "We were wanting to do [a] "sweetheart pix" at an event. It would be for like 2 hrs. We were wanting to pay u flat out then charge for the pix so we make a profit.
      "We would be printing the pictures but we just want u to take them"


I then told her I would have to let her know. This isn't really formal in the way she asked me either so I told her I would have to get back to her. In other words, I wanted to come here for advice. 

The only thing that got me was what she said about they just want me to take the pictures? My going event rate starts at $250/hr w/ a 2 hr minimum. I know they're probably not going to go for $250, $400, let alone $500.

I"m not sure EXACTLY what she is wanting, whether it's just a couple's thing and they are "hosting" the couple to have their pictures taken at this even (I guess it would be considered their "booth" at the event)

What would you do? I wouldn't mind doing it, but I can tell they're not wanting to spend alot. 2 hrs, I'm thinking of just $250. I hate to undercharge, but I know they will be selling my images and I will make nothing, I'm just getting paid for my work, experience. It should be $500 for those 2 hrs, especially considering I will make nothing off prints whatsoever.

Should I set up a percentage of what they sell. I'm not out to break them because it's a sorority, but I'm not going to work for free either.

~Michael~


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like a sure-fire way of going out of business, tell her you'll sell the prints yourself. H


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 7, 2009)

Bet most Sororities have more money than they ever let on to having, that's how they keep it, by playing poor and trying to take advantage of workin stiffs like you.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 7, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Bet most Sororities have more money than they ever let on to having, that's how they keep it, by playing poor and trying to take advantage of workin stiffs like you.



That's exactly what I was thinking. I think I remember her saying it was like $500 just to enter or pledge or whatever you have to do to get in.

I'll see what other comments I get and give her a price in a couple days. I mean I have until next February

~Michael~


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 7, 2009)

iflynething said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. I think I remember her saying it was like $500 just to enter or pledge or whatever you have to do to get in.
> 
> I'll see what other comments I get and give her a price in a couple days. I mean I have until next February
> 
> ~Michael~


 
After they are in, don't forget monthly dues...

Do you already have any shots of similiar work you have done to show them what you can do?

I remember my fraternity days, where I intentionally stayed what we called "GDI" (gol durn independent).


----------



## raider (Dec 7, 2009)

strike a deal where you're their exclusive and official photographer - annual group and individual photos


----------



## alexanderdel (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't have much experience with this stuff, but I'd say charge them whatever your normal rate is. They have the money to pay for it.
You're a photographer, and you need to be paid for the work you're doing.
I also like raider's idea..


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 7, 2009)

raider said:


> strike a deal where you're their exclusive and official photographer - annual group and individual photos


 

...and parties, and weddings, and other events...

With discounts for referrals to work done for their families.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand what type of photos they want.  Do they just want photos of the couples at their event/party?  And then they want you to hand over the files so that they can make money by selling the prints?  

What about PP?  Would that be your responsibility or not?  

Are they wanting to sell the images right then & there, or sometime later?

Are you set up for on-line proofing & sales?  Maybe you could tell them that you will sell the prints and offer them 40-50% of the _profit_ (if this is a fund raising type thing for them).  That way, you make your fee and enough on the prints to make it worth your time...and they get a little something.


----------



## Kegger (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd charge the normal rate.

And if they wanted the photos to print for themselves, sell them the disk or disks with the photo's on them, for whatever you think is a good price. You'll never see another dime from them, and Greek have deep pockets.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 7, 2009)

The only greeks I've ever met were in Greece, lol, so I really don't know about their finances but they are not a charity.

I would find out exactly what it is they have in mind (I'm thinking something similar to "the" couple photo at proms which would make it fairly fast to PP the images) before making an offer. Then I would offer something along the lines of what Big Mike is talking about. And don't forget to include your PP time in the expenses.


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 7, 2009)

I would say it depends on whether you are doing this as a friend or as a business...  if it's strictly business I would either charge your usual and customary, or do what big mike said. If this is a *favor* for a friend you might work out some sort of discount i.e. you profit on sitting fee but they "raise funds" on prints, but I would look into whether they are a nonprofit and if so, see if you could get a tax receipt for the portion of services that you "donated" to their organization.  Just a thought.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't believe that a "Greek" social (party) organization could ever be considered as not for profit.

By the time you are done, whether you charge or not, bet you will earn whatever you do get for your services.

Do you know any young girl who isn't picky-picky about how she looks all dressed up in a photograph?


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess it might not, I was in a "professional" fraternity (yes fraternity, not honor society or otherwise) in grad school and we were a registered non profit.


----------



## KmH (Dec 7, 2009)

pharmakon said:


> I guess it might not, I was in a "professional" fraternity (yes fraternity, not honor society or otherwise) in grad school and we were a registered non profit.


Non-profit organizations are allowed to make a profit. They are limited on what they can do with the extra money and they actually call it a surplus.

It's hard to cut a non-profit a pricing break for making images when the top 20 employees are pulling down 6 and 7 figure incomes.

As I have said in the past: Charge non-profits and charities full price. Supporting them is fine and noble, but you do so on a personal level, not a business level.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 7, 2009)

My goodness guys, thanks for all the replies, let me catch up real quick. 




PatrickHMS said:


> After they are in, don't forget monthly dues...
> 
> Do you already have any shots of similiar work you have done to show them what you can do?
> 
> I remember my fraternity days, where I intentionally stayed what we called "GDI" (gol durn independent).



Unfortunatly, I do not have any type of work I have previously done like what I THINK they are wanting. 



raider said:


> strike a deal where you're their exclusive and official photographer - annual group and individual photos



That would be REALLY nice. I'm not sure what I would have to go through to get this done, though. I will still have to talk with the girl and see SPECIFICALLY what I am required to do.



alexanderdel said:


> I don't have much experience with this stuff, but I'd say charge them whatever your normal rate is. They have the money to pay for it.
> You're a photographer, and you need to be paid for the work you're doing.
> I also like raider's idea..



I definitely need to be charging for what I'm working for. 2 hrs is not a short amount of time for anyone, let alone working with a sorority. I'm sure they have the money to pay for it. I'm pretty sure it might turn into Joe Smo doing them because he is a parent to one of the girls or something and not charging it and getting crappy pictures. 



Big Mike said:


> I'm not sure I understand what type of photos they want.  Do they just want photos of the couples at their event/party?  And then they want you to hand over the files so that they can make money by selling the prints?
> 
> What about PP?  Would that be your responsibility or not?
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike. As I said above, I really do not know any more details. I haven't really gone into what she is wanting me to do. I can be about 75% sure that this would be fundraising type deal. They are always finding some ways to make money, but I shouldn't suffer because of that, right? If they want quality work, then there is a price. 



Kegger said:


> I'd charge the normal rate.
> 
> And if they wanted the photos to print for themselves, sell them the disk or disks with the photo's on them, for whatever you think is a good price. You'll never see another dime from them, and Greek have deep pockets.



I was thinking of a disc also with all the images. I will have to see about PP and how much time they want. Depending on how long they needed to have the prints, I could PP there and burn a disc. I do not have a going rate for just images burned to CD/DVD but might have to for this occasion. They would be paying for the actual photography and my lost revenue on the prints THEY would be printing from that CD.



pharmakon said:


> I would say it depends on whether you are doing this as a friend or as a business...  if it's strictly business I would either charge your usual and customary, or do what big mike said. If this is a *favor* for a friend you might work out some sort of discount i.e. you profit on sitting fee but they "raise funds" on prints, but I would look into whether they are a nonprofit and if so, see if you could get a tax receipt for the portion of services that you "donated" to their organization.  Just a thought.



This would strictly be as a business. To be bluntly, this girl is not a friend, I just work with here and she knows I do photography. I'd hate to bite myself in the ass and charge an arm and a leg and not get anything back later - like from familys or just someone wanting headshots.....something that might spurn off of this opportunity to gain more business. I will have to ask and see if they are non-profit.



PatrickHMS said:


> Don't believe that a "Greek" social (party) organization could ever be considered as not for profit.
> 
> By the time you are done, whether you charge or not, bet you will earn whatever you do get for your services.
> 
> Do you know any young girl who isn't picky-picky about how she looks all dressed up in a photograph?



I don't know anything about a Greek society so.......I do know that they're going to want a picture to look good and not have a crappy one from Joe Smo as I said before. 

Thanks for all the feedback

~Michael~


----------

